# Peggy Rockefeller Concert: Miró Quartet



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the third concert of its 2016-2017 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series continues on November 29 with the Miró Quartet. Miró Quartet, an Austin, Texas-based string quartet whose moniker was inspired by the highly imaginative works of Spanish surrealist Joan Miró, is one of America's highest-profile chamber groups. Now in their 20th year, Miró Quartet is constantly praised for their deeply musical interpretations, exciting performances, and thoughtful programming. Having recently performed at Carnegie Hall, other highlights of recent seasons include the world premiere of a new concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra by Pulitzer Prize winning composer Kevin Puts, and performances in Tokyo, Seoul, and Hong Kong. The Quartet has taken first prize at several national and international competitions, including Banff International String Quartet Competition and Naumburg Chamber Music Competition. In 2005, Miró Quartet became the first ensemble ever to be awarded the coveted Avery Fisher Career Grant. Since 2003, the Quartet has served as the quartet-in-residence at the University of Texas at Austin Sarah and Ernest Butler School of Music.

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student and postdoctoral fellow tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission. Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The program for the concert is as follows:

Johannes Brahms
(1833-1897)

Quartet No. 3 in B-flat major, Op. 67 

Vivace
Andante
Agitato: Allegretto non troppo
Poco allegretto con Variazioni

Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51, No. 2

Allegro non troppo
Andante moderato
Quasi menuetto, moderato - Allegretto vivace
Finale: Allegro non assai

Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51, No. 1

Allegro 
Romanze: Poco adagio
Allegretto molto moderato e comodo
Allegro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Always on the other end of the world.


----------

